# After vomiting, give Interceptor again?



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I would think a quick call to the vet should answer that.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I too would call the vet. Please let us know what the vet tells you--we might be in the same boat some day ourselves.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Although I would call the vet tomorrow (a couple days won't matter, some give it every 45 days anyway), I think they will tell you to give it again.
The chemical dose in interceptor is very small. My Toby gets 3 times that dose, every day, for his demodex mange.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

It is totally safe to give another Interceptor dose. Dogs can eat the whole box with out problems from the med (the packing itself could cause some issues...).


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the safety Info about giving Interceptor again. Is it 42 or 45 days that it takes for the heartworm to complete its life cycle? I usually give it at 5 weeks (35 days) but I remember my vet saying I could wait one more week.
BTW, this morning my husband told me, "yesterday while Brooks and I were waiting for you to park the car, Brooks ate something on the trail, I don't know what it was". (We took Brooks to Devils Fork State Park for a hike)


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't know if you've already fed his breakfast but would recommend not feeding him until tonight. Let his poor tummy rest for a bit. You could safely give another dose of interceptor but I would wait until you know his tummy is 100% (no vomiting for 24 hours). The overdose of heartworm medication usually starts at 10x the dose. Hope he is feeling better!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

After being up at 2,4,6 am cleaning up vomit and letting him out, I was asleep and my husband fed him. I probably would have had him skip breakfast. If he vomits again, I will stop feeding him for a bit, and then maybe do a chicken and rice meal the first time he eats.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ignutah*

Ignutah

It wouldn't hurt to call the vet or an emergency vet to ask about the interceptor, but if he has any more vomitting I would definitely call someone.
Wonder what he ate yesterday?


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

My gut reaction is that that was plenty of time for his body to have absorbed the interceptor. It would be a totally different story if it was right after he ate. I'll be interested to see what the vet says.

Poor Brooks! Coley ate a plastic piece off of a disposable toilet bowl cleaner wand thingy yesterday. We prayed over him and this morning he threw it up on the bed. Why the heck do they do this crap?

Our bridge boy, Duke ate some kid of rancid furry thing and got some kind of food poison from it. OMG! Talk about gross. .........Seriously...........

And they're so quick about it! Hope he's feeling better very very soon.


----------

